# HDRO am Ende?



## gerysport (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich weis nicht was los ist insgesamt 4 mal von 5 Runs war bei Draigoch zwischen 10 und 20% ist er einfach stehengeblieben und es ist nix weitergegangen.
Den gibts doch seit September und die sind nicht Fähig 1Boss 1!!!!!!!!! Bugfrei zu machen?Das erinnert mich bischen an Star Wars Galaxies wo immer weniger gemacht wurde bis jetzt halt
das Ende 15 Dezember da ist.Raid hat sich immer gleich aufgelöst ich fragte wegen GM ist mir gesagt worden das es sinnlos sei.Ist HDRO schon am Ende?
Wird dort jetzt auch immer weniger gemacht?Sollten ja Dezember ein paar Inis dazukommen das aber wieder verschoben wird warscheinlich nicht vor 2012 das verheist ja nix gutes.


----------



## Corbisum (2. Dezember 2011)

Zu aller erst muss ich sagen, das mir an Herr der Ringe online so einige Sachen gefallen haben, nicht umsonst hat es mich dort über 3 1/2 Jahre gehalten. Jedoch haben sie damals den Fehler mit den Life time Accounts gemacht. Ich schätze einfach mal, dass sie nicht mehr genug Geld rein bekamen und dann nach und nach alles runter gefahren wurde.

Nachdem Moria erschienen ist, hat kein Patch und kein Adon mehr eine gleiche oder überhaupt annehmbare Größe wie auch Qualität erreicht. Und ich schreibe es dem guten Geld zu, dass das Spiel stehen geblieben ist und sie jetzt nicht mehr nach kommen. Was jedoch das beheben von Bugs angeht, so glaube ich, dass sie besser geworden sind. Zu Moria Zeiten gab es unzählige Bugs, welche erst innerhalb von 7 bis 13 Monaten behoben wurden und das waren nicht wenige. Auch der Support war unter aller Würde. Die einzigen beiden Antworten, die ich immer bekam, war zum einen, dass ich doch einen erfahrenen Spieler danach fragen sollte oder das sie nicht die Möglichkeiten haben, bzw. nicht helfen dürfen.

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, dass Hdro so viel Potenzial hatte und zu viel verschenkt wurde. Aber hoffen wir auf das beste, denn dieses Spiel hat ein paar einzigartige und wunderschöne Dinge, welche es nirgends anders gibt. Von den hilfsbereiten Mitspielern ganz abgesehen. Also hab noch etwas Geduld, denn so lange wie nach Moria sollte es nicht mehr dauern mit der Fehlerbehebung.


----------



## Ravolos (2. Dezember 2011)

@Corbisum : Ich sponsore durch mein Abo. Vielleicht hilft's ja. Investition in die Zukunft xD


----------



## llcool13 (2. Dezember 2011)

@TE: Ich musste deinen Text drei mal lesen bis ich ihn einigermaßen verstanden habe (hoffe ich zumindest). Ich hoffe das ich Ihn soweit richtig verstanden habe das ich auf deine Fragen/Aussagen antworten kann.

Die Sache mit Draigoch ist natürlich ärgerlich, keine Frage. Aber ein Spiel wegen EINEM Bestandteil gleich am Ende zu sehen finde ich doch etwas übertrieben. 
Ich für meinen Teil muss gestehen das Draigoch in den Raids wo ich mitgegangen bin nicht einmal gebuggt hat. Und die Leute aus meiner Sippe und von meiner FL haben da auch nichts wahnsinnig negatives zu berichten.
OK, es gibt ein paar bei denen es schon passiert ist, aber dieser Anteil der Leute ist verschwindent gering. Deshalb kann man auch nicht so tun als ob der Drache in jedem zweiten Raid buggt. Das halte ich doch für ein wenig übertrieben.

Die neuen Inis sind verschoben worden?!? Das muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Kannst du mir bitte mal nen Link geben wo das steht? Danke.


----------



## Daram (2. Dezember 2011)

So ganz glücklich bin ich im Moment auch nicht mit HdRO.

Zum einen hat es mich schon geärgert, dass die Qualität von Isengart bei Release nicht gepasst hat (ich bin halt leider Perfektionist). Toll fand ich es auch nicht, dass die Instanzen 2 Monate später nachgereicht werden. Das Geld für Pre-Order hatten wir ja auch schon brav 2 Monate vorher bezahlt.

Am meisten stört mich aber im Moment etwas die fehlende Perspektive. Für mich fehlen neue Spielelemente. Eine neue Klasse oder Rasse. Ein Talentsystem. Verbesserte Housing. Irgend etwas grundlegend neues an der Spielmechanik... Aber hier ist nichts in der Pipeline. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht dass etwas kommuniziert ist. Und die nächsten Jahre nur Content-Patches? Das wird dann glaub ich bald öde. So sehr mich das Universum fesselt und so toll es wirklich umgesetzt ist. Das wäre mir auf Dauer doch zu wenig.


----------



## Mayestic (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann da auch nur raten und eine offizielle Stellungsnahme wirds wohl erst geben wenns entgültig vorbei ist. Kennt man ja. 

Wenn nicht genug Spieler den ItemShop plündern oder das Abo wählen kommt weniger Geld rein, es kann weniger Personal eingestellt werden, weniger neuer Content geschaffen werden usw usw. 
Vielleicht gibt es derzeit nicht genug zahlende Kundschaft in HDRO und daher läuft der Support und Entwicklungsbereich nur mit Notstrom also dauert es lange bis da was produktives kommt.

Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht, wird jeden Tag mehr, zwar vielleicht nichts für HDRO-Spieler dabei was ähnlich wäre wie HDRO aber das ist ja euer Problem. 
Wenn ich die Zahlen von DC Universe Online sehe wo die Einnahmen scheinbar derzeit bei 700% höher als normal liegen sollen .... die Kunden müssen ja iwo herkommen. 

Eine Empfehlung kann man da wohl kaum geben. Selbst Publisher die ausm letzten Loch pfeifen sind selten einsichtig uns Spieler aufzuklären was denn grade Sache ist. 
Verschleierungstaktiken noch und nöcher. 

Es wäre schade wenn LOTRO seine Pforten komplett schließen würde, war ne tolle Zeit wenn auch für mich nur ein Gastspiel, ein paarmal Thorog legen und dann war der Content ausgelutscht und es kam nix neues am Horizont also pilgerte man zu anderen Ufern. 

Ich weiß nicht obs an LifeTimeAbos liegt. Aus Spielersicht kann ich dieses Marktmodell ehh nicht verstehn und sowas sollte es nur zum Start in begrenzter Anzahl geben aber sie haben es beim umstellen auf F2P oder kurz davor doch nochmal angeboten meine ich. 
Das roch einfach iwie nicht direkt nach Abzocke aber so als ob man dringend Geld brauchte und jedes Mittel recht war es zu bekommen. Da war ich nicht so euphorisch wie andere aber ich bin sowieso ein Schisser. Es gibt keinen einzigen Titel indem ich mir ein LifetimeAbo gönnen würde.
Dafür ändern sich die Spiele mit Updates und Patches zu schnell in Richtungen die ich selber nicht mag und was bringt mir ein LTA in einem Spiel dem die Spieler wegrennen ? Langfristig macht das spielen nur mit den richtigen Mitspielern Spaß. 
Soloinstanzen klingen toll aber naja nicht meine Welt da kann ich auch Singleplayer spielen.


----------



## Daram (2. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich sieht man doch einige Spieler im Spiel rum rennen. Naja, irgendeinen Grund wird es schon haben, dass es so ist wie es ist.
Ich denke der Schub den es damals mit F2P-Umstieg gab ist mittlerweile rum. Damals kursierten ja auch die schönsten Umsatzsteigerungszahlen.
Wie du sagst: Der Markt wird breitflächiger und die Spieler verteilen sich dementsprechend.


----------



## Norei (2. Dezember 2011)

Laut Turbine ist Isengart das bestverkaufte HdRO-Addon. Und da sie zu Warner gehören, würde eine Fehlinformation Ärger mit der SEC bedeuten, so dass ich diese Auskunft einfach mal glaube. Am Ende ist da trotz SW:TOR nichts. 
Sicher, dass bei euch keiner "trickst"? Und Draigoch deswegen so reagiert?


----------



## Vetaro (3. Dezember 2011)

Das verstehe ich nicht, auf welchem wege soll isengart denn die möglichkeit haben, das bestverkaufte addon zu sein?

Weil, um es zu kaufen *muss* man doch die anderen vorher besitzen.  Das bedeutet, rein mathematisch ist es nicht möglich, mehr isengarts als morias verkauft zu haben...  ?

Ja klar ist es jetzt wohl möglich die anderen addons zu überspringen und mithilfe von hirnlosem grinden so hoch zu kommen. Aber hat irgendwer das gefühl, dass die spieler die das bis level 65 gemacht haben, einen  spürbaren Anteil der spieler darstellen? Wieso sollten leute, die so weit  spielen OHNE die addons vorher gekauft zu haben auf einmal isengart besorgen? Die könnten doch genausogut sich auch da durch farmen.


----------



## Ryosei1990 (3. Dezember 2011)

@Vetaro: Das könnte folgenden Grund haben:

Sie erhalten die vollständige Erweiterung: &#8222;Der Aufstieg Isengarts" sowie Zugang zu den folgenden Bonus-Artikeln

    Alle drei Reittiere im Stil der Rohirrim mit einer Decke & einem Symbol in den Farben grün, rot und weiß
    Alle drei Sets mit passendem Zierwerk im Stil der Rohirrim in den Farben grün, rot und weiß
    Einen Titel - Wächter des Isen - im Spiel

    Zugriff auf das Aufgabenbündel 'Weg der Gefährten' inklusive der Trollhöhen, Eregion, Lothlórien und Moria sowie dem Aufgabenbündel 'Düsterwald' als Spezialbonus.
    1.000 Turbine-Punkte für den HdRO-Shop


In der Legendären Version von Isengart sind fast alle wichtigen Gebiete enthalten. Moria musste man sich also nicht extra kaufen. 
Ich besaß zwar Moria schon, hab mir die legendäre Version trotzdem geholt.
Und neu einsteigern wurde die legendäre Version empfholen, weil es sich preislich rentiert hat.

Quelle: http://isengard.lotro.com/purchase.php
(Falls noch jemand vorbestellen will xD)


----------



## Wizzkid (3. Dezember 2011)

Zu Draigoch gibt es inzwischen etliche Threads im offiziellen Forum, die sich mit diesem Phänomen beschäftigen.
Draigoch funktioniert wohl so wie er soll, was diese 'Bugs' auslöst, weiss keiner so genau, habe ich persönlich bei meinen Runs auch noch nicht erlebt.
Warum HdRO deswegen am Ende sein soll ... ?

Update 5 Raids verschoben?
Das wäre mir auch neu, gerade ist ein neues Entwickler-Gespräch dazu erschienen [SPOILER!]: Update 5 Entwickler-Runde

Die kurz vor dem Wechsel verkauften LTAs gehen auf Codemasters Konto, die wollten noch mal schnelle Kasse machen. Die LTAs wurden von Turbine übernommen.

Zu Moria gab es damals die offizielle Aussage, dass sich das Turbine Team damit etwas übernommen hat, dass es nicht wieder solche grossen Contents geben wird, dafür mehrere kleine in kürzeren Abständen.
Gut, das erklärt nicht die lange Durststrecke nach Düsterwald, aber es tut sich was. Man kann nicht sagen, dass sie gar nichts tun.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (3. Dezember 2011)

Man bedenke auch, dass Spieleentwicklung sehr komplex ist. Es kann gut sein, dass die Entwickler den Fehler einfach nicht finden oder er so verschachtelt ist, dass es einfach lange dauert ihn zu finden.


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2011)

Noch was, was "am Ende" ist?

Etwas ist vermutlich weder am Ende, wenn ein Bug nicht von heute auf morgen repariert werden kann (dafür kann es viele Gründe geben), noch weil es früher einmal mehr Spieler hatte, noch weil irgend ein anderes Spiel in den Startlöchern steht 

Solange niemand offiziell sagt: "Und nun ist Schicht ist Schacht", ist es nicht zu Ende...und bei LotRO ist es auch schwer vorstellbar, schließlich soll "Der Aufstieg Isengards" das meistverkaufte Addon der Serie sein und das ist erst im September rausgekommen...


----------



## Vetaro (3. Dezember 2011)

Ryosei1990 schrieb:


> @Vetaro: Das könnte folgenden Grund haben: [...]



Achso, die Erweiterungen zu *besitzen* zählt also nicht als *gekauft haben*. Das is ja logisch. Na klar.
Das ist doch auch schon wieder so 'ne verarschungs-behauptung. Selbst wenn es stimmt und die leute auf diesem weg moria+düsterwald besorgt haben haben sie die erweiterungen TROTZDEM GEKAUFT. Es sind so simple Details wo ich denke, wenn wir denen schon nicht die mühe wert sind, ihre infos korrekt zu formulieren, reden die bei anderen sachen dann noch mehr unsinn?


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (3. Dezember 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Man bedenke auch, dass Spieleentwicklung sehr komplex ist. Es kann gut sein, dass die Entwickler den Fehler einfach nicht finden oder er so verschachtelt ist, dass es einfach lange dauert ihn zu finden.


Moria war sicher komplex, die Startkonfiguration von WoW und was davor herausgebracht wurde auch. Danach is das Ganze MMO-Zeug seicht nach Strickmuster F2P geworden. Vor allem aber ist die Balance zwischen Grinden und den anderen Beschäftigungen zu Lasten von Grinden abhanden gekommen. Genau das bringt jedoch die Spieler dazu ständig solo rumzulaufen. Soooo braucht man kein MMO, erst recht kein Internet und kann gliech Offline spielen. Ach, das wird ja über den Onlinezwang der neuen Offlinetitel verhidnert ...

Immerhin stellle ich in Dunland eine etwas tiefere Geschichte fest
und daß der TE am Ende ist...


Ich empfehle mal Sternenfahrer von Catan und Siedler von Catan mit seinen Freunden vorzuknöpfen, Offline und ohne Computer


----------



## Vetaro (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte übrigens mal darauf hinweisen, was für eine abgründige übersetzung der Update-5-Beitrag da erhalten hat. Das ist schon unter dem niveau von "3 studenten mal eben das spiel aus nem .txt file übersetzen lassen".




> * Also, die grundlegende Idee ist, dass man läuft da durch ein Holzfällerlager läuft [...]
> * Weil Und der Krieg wäre dann vorbei wäre.
> * Dargnákh Unleashed Entfesselt legt sehr viel Wert auf Verknüpfungen mit der Rahmenhandlung
> * die Aufstellung von Bildung unumstößlichenvon Faustr Regeln
> * sorgsam vorsichtig seinmit einer gewissen Kreatur umgehen.



Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube, die haben die arbeit zu einer Behindertenwerkstatt austunmachen outsorcen getan.


----------



## Daram (4. Dezember 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich möchte übrigens mal darauf hinweisen, was für eine abgründige übersetzung der Update-5-Beitrag da erhalten hat. Das ist schon unter dem niveau von "3 studenten mal eben das spiel aus nem .txt file übersetzen lassen".


Das sind genau die Dinge die mich aufregen. Oder auf englischen Client umstellen zu müssen, um korrekte Angaben zu den Fähigkeiten zu erhalten, weil die zum Teil einfach gar nicht neu übersetzt wurden. Ein Kampflog das nur String-Table-Errors bringt etc.
Vernünftiger europäischer Support ist halt das erste was kippt, wenn die Ressourcen/Möglichkeiten eines Herstellers schwinden. Und da ist meine Leidensfähigkeit einfach arg begrenzt. Klar sind wir Europäer der geringere Anteil der Spielerschaft. Aber unser Geld zahlen wir ja trotzdem.

Und wie gesagt: Mir fehlt im Moment einfach die Perspektive wie HdRO in einem oder zwei Jahren aussehen soll.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (4. Dezember 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich möchte übrigens mal darauf hinweisen, was für eine abgründige übersetzung der Update-5-Beitrag da erhalten hat. Das ist schon unter dem niveau von "3 studenten mal eben das spiel aus nem .txt file übersetzen lassen".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist doch kein Problem, wiel auch bei denen gobt es alle Varianten von Dumpinglöhnen und EinEurojober ...wer mehr weiß als der Chef wird kaputgemobbt, die anderen dürfen bleiben.


----------



## Elrigh (5. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Etwas ist vermutlich weder am Ende, wenn ein Bug nicht von heute auf morgen repariert werden kann (dafür kann es viele Gründe geben), noch weil es früher einmal mehr Spieler hatte, noch weil irgend ein anderes Spiel in den Startlöchern steht



Wenn es nur der eine Bug wäre...das Handwerk zum Beispiel: um bestimmte hochwertige Sachen herzustellen braucht man Rhi-Helvarch-Siegel, die beim Abbauen von Ressourcen droppen...droppten...denn bei meiner gesamten Gilde ist seit einem kleinen Hotfix kurz nach Release von Isengart kein einziges Siegel mehr gedroppt. Das ist Wochen her und noch immer nicht gefixt. Da man diese Siegel braucht um unter Anderem bessere Waffen herzustellen, die wiederum dringend nötig sind, damit man sich gewissen Herausforderungen stellen kann, ist das Gameplay stark beeinträchtigt.

Zudem ist es eine Frechheit in meinen Augen, ein Addon herauszubringen, in dem Dutzende von Items und sogar Mobs keinen Namen bekommen haben, nur einfach "TBA" heißen. Das ist für ein Tolkienspiel doppelt peinlich und der Gute rotiert wahrscheinlich in seinem Grab. By the Way - ist das mittlerweile gefixt? Ich glaube nicht.

Und dann noch einfach zu sagen: Wir brauchen mehr Releases um den Spielern schneller neuen Inhalt bieten zu können: Also schneiden wir einfach alle Gruppeninstanzen aus dem Addon raus und bringen die als eigenes Release später. Ebenso eine Frechheit.

All diese Kleinigkeiten und SWTOR, das kommende MMO mit Killerpotential, sagen mir das HdRO dem Ende zugeht, wenn sich nicht ganz schnell und nachhaltig was ändert.
SWTOR wird für mich und auch für so ziemlich alle meine aktiven Gildenkollegen ein Grund sein, dass wir beim kommenden HdRO Release nicht HdRO spielen werden. Und ich kenne eine ganze Menge mehr Spieler, die ebenso denken.
Ich selber hab eine LTA, aber wenn genug Spieler weg brechen, die Abo bezahlen, dann merken die Entwickler das mit Sicherheit an der Größe des Entwicklerteams oder an ihrem Gehalt.


----------



## Daram (5. Dezember 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Zudem ist es eine Frechheit in meinen Augen, ein Addon herauszubringen, in dem Dutzende von Items und sogar Mobs keinen Namen bekommen haben, nur einfach "TBA" heißen. Das ist für ein Tolkienspiel doppelt peinlich und der Gute rotiert wahrscheinlich in seinem Grab. By the Way - ist das mittlerweile gefixt? Ich glaube nicht.


Das ist mittlerweile gefixt. Die TBD's (to be done) gibt es nicht mehr. Dafür gibt es jetzt Items die z. B. "Ring der Dunländer 1" heißen. Das ist doch um Welten besser^^.

Oh Mann, wie geil wäre das Spiel, wenn es mit Herzblut und Engagement (und dem nötigen Kleingeld im Hintergrund) weiterentwickelt würde.


----------



## Grimnyr (5. Dezember 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Wenn es nur der eine Bug wäre...das Handwerk zum Beispiel: um bestimmte hochwertige Sachen herzustellen braucht man Rhi-Helvarch-Siegel, die beim Abbauen von Ressourcen droppen...droppten...denn bei meiner gesamten Gilde ist seit einem kleinen Hotfix kurz nach Release von Isengart kein einziges Siegel mehr gedroppt. Das ist Wochen her und noch immer nicht gefixt. Da man diese Siegel braucht um unter Anderem bessere Waffen herzustellen, die wiederum dringend nötig sind, damit man sich gewissen Herausforderungen stellen kann, ist das Gameplay stark beeinträchtigt.




Sorry, aber das ist ein kompletter blödsinn, ich hab ich den letzten 2 Wochen mindestens 20 dieser Siegel erfarmt!
Oft hatte ich schon nach 10 min so ein Siegel, dann erst nach 30 min, das ist verschieden und zufall, aber erzähl hier nicht das nicht mehr droppt!


----------



## llcool13 (5. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Siegeln halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Hatte heute auch innerhalb einer Stunde zwei Stück in der Tasche. Und ich war nicht mal farmen oder so, hab nur das an Holz mitgenommen was mir beim normalen questen vor den Füssen lag.


----------



## Elrigh (5. Dezember 2011)

Dann habt Ihr Glück, bei mir und meinen Sippenmitgliedern ist seit dem Hotfix keins mehr gedroppt. Vorher hab ich knapp 20 Siegel in einer Woche gesammelt. Nach dem Hotfix nicht eins mehr. Und ich wir sind nicht die einzigen. Auf Belegaer jedenfalls hör ich ne Menge Klagen darüber.


----------



## Wizzkid (5. Dezember 2011)

Es war einmal ...

... ein Item, das im Spiel stark begrenzt war, sagen wir einfach mal irgendeine Zahl, 1.000 Stück pro Server, liegen die alle irgendwo auf der Bank und werden nicht verarbeitet, gibt es keine mehr.

Es ist schon eine Weile her, da gab es diese Funktion bei HdRO, ob es mit den Siegeln genauso ist?
Es gibt keine offizielle Aussage, aber ich nehme es an, dass die Siegel nicht so inflationär werden sollen wie die Mithril-Schuppen, von denen ich noch ca. 90 Stück auf der Bank liegen habe.

... jaja, der SWTOR-Alles-Killer-Vergleich, der fehlte dabei noch :-)
Habe auch die Beta gespielt und kann dieses simpel gestrickte Comic-Action-Solo-ORPG in keinster Weise mit HdRO vergleichen.
Ausser der Tastaturbelegung haben die beiden aber auch gar nichts gemeinsam.

Beide werden ihre Fangemeinde haben und weiterhin erfolgreich bleiben, im Falle von SWTOR erfolgreich werden.
Ich glaube, ein Grossteil der PVPler wird wechseln und das ist nicht die Mehrheit in HdRO.


----------



## Daram (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab mal in meiner Gilde rumgefragt. Auf dem Server Vanyar droppen die wohl noch, wenngleich ich noch keines gesehen hab. Aber ich sammle auch im Moment kaum.


----------



## KORNMASTER (5. Dezember 2011)

Über lang oder kurz ist es am ende kann dem nur zustimmen


----------



## Valinar (5. Dezember 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ein Grossteil der PVPler wird wechseln und das ist nicht die Mehrheit in HdRO.






Ich werde wechseln,meine Töchter und viele in meiner Sippe(wovon die meisten auch RL-Freunde sind) werden auch wechseln bzw. SWTOR Testen.
Trotzdem geb ich dir recht das SWTOR auf garkeinen fall der Untergang von HdRO wäre.
Allerdings bin ich mir recht sicher das HdRO ohne die F2P umstellung wohl mittlerweile schon am ende wäre. 

Leider bin ich mittlerweile von HdRO sehr enttäuscht.
Die Herr der Ringe Bücher habe ich geliebt und als HdRO erschien fande ich es fantastisch aber mittlerweile ist es für mich nurnoch ein MMORPG.
Das "Herr der Ringe" feeling ist völlig verloren gegangen,die Story fesselt mich überhaupt nicht.
Die Addons sind seit Moria nurnoch eine Enttäuschung und Innovation gibts wenig bis garnicht.
Blödes Grinden,Instanzen Farmen,Emotionslose Story und null Charackterbindung.
Seit 2007 bewegt sich das Spiel nurnoch im Kreis.
Soll das die Online umsetzung von den grandiosen Herr der Ringe Büchern sein?
Ist eigentlich Traurig.

HdRO hat durch die F2P umstellung sicher viele Spieler gewonnen und die Server werden noch lange laufen.
Aber wer damals als Fan der Bücher zu HdRO umgestiegen ist und die entwicklung von 2007 bis heute betrachtet kann einfach nicht mehr mit dem Spiel zufrieden sein(zumindestens die meisten).
Vieleicht findet sich irgendwann mal eine Entwicklerfirma die es schafft die Bücher ordentlich umzusetzen(ob offline oder online) den bisher ist fast alles ziemlicher mist.


----------



## llcool13 (5. Dezember 2011)

Gab es dieses ganz "...ist am Ende..." Gerede nicht auch schon kurz bevor Rift rauskam? Hieß es da nicht auch das alle anderen MMO`s, inklusive HdRo, im Schatten von Rift verschwinden werden? 
Habe grade in einem anderen Forum gelesen das HdRo wohl aber erst so wirklich am Ende sein wird wenn Guild Wars 2 rauskommt.
Ihr solltet euch wirklich langsam mal entscheiden. Also wirklich...


----------



## Geology rocks! (5. Dezember 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> und Innovation gibts wenig bis garnicht.



jetzt mal im ernst, was erwartet ihr.. wie soll man es anders machen.. das ist nun mal alles was derzeit möglich ist an Quests...

und für die Flamer: Wie viel MMOs habt IHR (!!) schon programmiert?


----------



## mert90 (5. Dezember 2011)

Manchmal verstehe ich die Leute net, nur weil einen das Spiel oder Addon, nicht gefallen hat, sag man sofort, ist das Spiel am ende ???? Die Welt dreht sich nicht nur um dich, es gibt auch andere Menschen. Genau so mit World of Warcraft seit 6 Jahren WoW ist am Ende, WoW ist am ende.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Dezember 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das ist für ein Tolkienspiel doppelt peinlich und der Gute rotiert wahrscheinlich in seinem Grab. By the Way - ist das mittlerweile gefixt? Ich glaube nicht.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nein, er buddelt sich durch die spiralbewegelung mitlerweile ziemlich in den Boden und man ist auch besorgt dass er bald auf grundwasser stößt.[/font]


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. Dezember 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Habe auch die Beta gespielt und kann dieses simpel gestrickte Comic-Action-Solo-ORPG in keinster Weise mit HdRO vergleichen.



Das Teil hat sogar mehr Gruppencontent als HDRO durch die Heldenbereiche. Von der Komplexität ist es mit HDRO aufjedenfall auch gleichzusetzen. Vermutlich nur die ersten 10 Levels gezockt?


----------



## Wizzkid (6. Dezember 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Das Teil hat sogar mehr Gruppencontent als HDRO durch die Heldenbereiche. Von der Komplexität ist es mit HDRO aufjedenfall auch gleichzusetzen. Vermutlich nur die ersten 10 Levels gezockt?



...nö, hab am Wochenende die Hauptquestreihe gemacht, bin zum nächsten Planeten gereist und war dann schon Level 19 - dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
Richtig fordernd fand ich es nicht wirklich und eine Gruppe hab ich nie gebraucht - einmal gespielt, rein... drauf... raus... fertig.
Das Kampfsystem in HdRO find ich komplexer, in SW bin ich in eine Gruppe gesprungen, hab um mich geschlagen und die Gegner waren tot, nächste Gruppe...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. Dezember 2011)

Auf Van hab ich auch ein paar Dieser Siegel über gelegentliches Abbauen bekommen. 
Ich kann mich an ein Angebot im Handelschat erinnern: 8 God für den ersten und einzigen Verkäufer eines Siegels.


SWTOR, hust, leichte Kost, das is doch auch nach 4 Wochen durch  ...


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. Dezember 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> ...nö, hab am Wochenende die Hauptquestreihe gemacht, bin zum nächsten Planeten gereist und war dann schon Level 19 - dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
> Richtig fordernd fand ich es nicht wirklich und eine Gruppe hab ich nie gebraucht - einmal gespielt, rein... drauf... raus... fertig.
> Das Kampfsystem in HdRO find ich komplexer, in SW bin ich in eine Gruppe gesprungen, hab um mich geschlagen und die Gegner waren tot, nächste Gruppe...



Dann gibt es beim Imperium anscheinend weniger Gruppencontent, habe Republik gezockt und da gabs in den ersten 20 Levels schon soviel wie in HDRO bis 50.

Zu 2.erem: HDRO ist da nicht anders, zumindest wurde ich beim leveln nie gefordert, bis zum Endgame war mir das Spiel dann allerdings zu steril. In SW:TOR habe ich wenigstens meinen Gefährten, allerdings hoffe ich auch dass auch hier die Kämpfe noch an Anspruch gewinnen.

Aber BTT: Ich glaube nicht, dass SW:TOR viele Spieler von HDRO wegbringen kann, ein Großteil der HDRO Community sieht doch in SW:TOR ein noch simpleres MMO als WoW. Zu den anderen Punkten kann ich nichts sagen, dafür habe ich HDRO zu oberflächlich gespielt, bloß zeitvertreib.


----------



## Norei (6. Dezember 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Achso, die Erweiterungen zu *besitzen* zählt also nicht als *gekauft haben*. Das is ja logisch. Na klar.
> Das ist doch auch schon wieder so 'ne verarschungs-behauptung. Selbst wenn es stimmt und die leute auf diesem weg moria+düsterwald besorgt haben haben sie die erweiterungen TROTZDEM GEKAUFT. Es sind so simple Details wo ich denke, wenn wir denen schon nicht die mühe wert sind, ihre infos korrekt zu formulieren, reden die bei anderen sachen dann noch mehr unsinn?


Nein, sie haben die Erweiterung nicht gekauft, sie haben dann nur das Aufgabenpack Moria, aber keinen Runenbewahrer etc. Wir sind nicht bei WoW, wo man alle Erweiterungen haben muss. In diesem Fall haben sie vermutlich KEINEN Unsinn geredet.


----------



## Wizzkid (6. Dezember 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> 1. Dann gibt es beim Imperium anscheinend weniger Gruppencontent, habe Republik gezockt und da gabs in den ersten 20 Levels schon soviel wie in HDRO bis 50.
> 
> 2. Zu 2.erem: HDRO ist da nicht anders, zumindest wurde ich beim leveln nie gefordert, bis zum Endgame war mir das Spiel dann allerdings zu steril. In SW:TOR habe ich wenigstens meinen Gefährten, allerdings hoffe ich auch dass auch hier die Kämpfe noch an Anspruch gewinnen.
> 
> 3. Aber BTT: Ich glaube nicht, dass SW:TOR viele Spieler von HDRO wegbringen kann, ein Großteil der HDRO Community sieht doch in SW:TOR ein noch simpleres MMO als WoW. ...


1. Vielleicht bin ich auch daran vorbei und hab's nicht gesehen, waren drei.
2. Möglich, dass sich Neuanfänger bei HdRO jetzt unterfordert fühlen, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.
3. Da stimme ich Dir zu, mir ging es jedenfalls so.


----------



## Millhouse (7. Dezember 2011)

Es liegt doch eigentlich im Auge des betrachters.Jeder hat doch eine andere Auffassung ob LOTRO noch lebt oder nicht.Klar ist doch wir haben zu wenig Copntent.Wir farmen alle jeden tag die gleichen Mützels und 3er INIS ab auf 75.Einmal die Woche gehts nach Draigoch und das war es.Ich dachte wirklich das die jungs die neuen INIS rausbringen wen SWoTOR rauskommt.

Aber bislang haben die sich ja noch nichts geäußert.Ich bin einer der nicht gerne twinkt.Habe ein LTA und ich bin einfach müde momentan immer die gleichen Sachen zu machen.Klar es kommt drauf ann was ich machen.Habe überall mein Ruf hoch.Habe jede Meta Ziege und auch die Meta Pferde.Habe alles gesehen.

Wir von unserer Sippe gehen schon in carn Dum rein oder Bara Gularn mit level 75 damit wir überhaupt was zu tun haben bzw abwechslung haben.
Und man jetzt sagen was man will wegen SWoTOR.

Aber eins weiß die Leute wollen abwechslung sie wollen Content.Sie wollen das die story weitergeht.Und momentan stehen wir wieder bei null.WEil viele wieder mit allen durch sind.

Glaube alleine Deswegen weil SWoTOR so hochgelobt wir.Schauen sich viele das Spiel an.Manche kommen zurück und manche bleiben.Ich werde es mir auch angucken alleine weil damals Star Wars Galaxie mein erstes MMO war.

Und ich ein Star Wars Nerd bin.Dachte wo damals Time warner eingestiegen ist.

Das es besser wird mit Lotro aber momentan treten wir auf der Stelle.


----------



## Wizzkid (7. Dezember 2011)

Gerade stoße ich ich auf eine interessante Multiple-Choice-Umfrage:

SWTOR: Welches Online-Rollenspiel hast DU vorher gespielt?

Von (bisher) 82 Teilnehmern antworteten...

63 WoW
39 Age of Conan
36 HdRO
35 Rift
31 Aion
...

mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt - bis Samstag, dann werden die Foren komplett zurückgesetzt.


----------



## llcool13 (7. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist HdRo mit 115 Stimmen schon auf Platz zwei hinter WoW.
Ich hoffe ja das die die gehen diese ganzen "alterichbindergeilsteroxXxorundihrseidalleskackbobs" Typen sind. 
Auf die kann ich eh gerne verzichten


----------



## rhcurly (7. Dezember 2011)

Zu Draigoch!
Ich war leider auch zweimal Opfer des besagten Bugs. Bei 2 Mil. stand er regungslos.
Seitdem allerdings der Tank den Kopf "richtig antankt" und zwar nach jedem Fall, ist der Bug verschwunden!


----------



## Vetaro (8. Dezember 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist HdRo mit 115 Stimmen schon auf Platz zwei hinter WoW.
> Ich hoffe ja das die die gehen diese ganzen "alterichbindergeilsteroxXxorundihrseidalleskackbobs" Typen sind.
> Auf die kann ich eh gerne verzichten



Diese wortblase höre ich mit dem relese jedes scheißspiels und jeder erweiterung für jedes scheißspiel. Sie hat schon bei wotlk nicht geklappt. bei aoc. Bei rift. Bei aion. Bei cataclysm. Bei fucking minecraft.


----------



## llcool13 (8. Dezember 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Diese wortblase höre ich mit dem relese jedes scheißspiels und jeder erweiterung für jedes scheißspiel. Sie hat schon bei wotlk nicht geklappt. bei aoc. Bei rift. Bei aion. Bei cataclysm. Bei fucking minecraft.



Aber man darf doch weiterhin hoffen oder nicht?!?
Aber recht hast du igg...leider.

Und ich weiß ja nicht ob du noch HdRo spielst und wenn ja auf welchem Server.
Aber ich weiß von der hälfte meiner Igno Liste das sie zu SW:TOR wechseln werden. Da ist ein Funke Hoffnung doch bestimmt erlaubt.
Spiele übrigens auf Vanyar.


----------



## Füchtella (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen!

Ach ja, und wieder mal ist ein Spiel "am Ende", weil irgendwas nicht geht ...

Ich mag gar nicht nachrechnen, wieviele derartige Threads ich in meiner MMO Zeit schon gelesen habe. Im Grunde ist jedes MMO mit jedem Addon, jedem Patch, jeder Veränderung der Klassenbalance und mit jedem Bug erneut wieder am Ende. Auch WoW ist grad am Ende, weil mal wieder ein angeblicher WoW Killer am MMO Himmel erschienen ist. Mal schauen, ob es diesmal tatsächlich was wird mit der Killerei, und nicht so endet wie mit AoC, Aion und wie sie alle heißen.

Lotro war auch letztens mehrmals "am Ende", zuletzt, als Turbine übernahm. Oh, und natürlich, als herauskam, dass die Server dann in den USA stehen werden, was angeblich die Latenzen hierzulande in atsronomische Höhen treiben würde. Ach ja, und als F2P kam, war's ja auch am Ende. Und natürlich, als mit Düsterwald ein zu klein geratenes Addon kam, und Mützel waren natürlich auch allein für sich, das Spiel "am Ende" zu wähnen. Und auch die lange Durstrecke nach Moria war ein Grund für viele, Lotro "am Ende" zu sehen.
Wie auch übrigens das erscheinen von Moria mit dem pöhsen Strahlensystem das Ende von Lotro waren.

Tja ... und trozt dieser mindestens 7 Endes allein in den letzten 3 Jahren gibt's das Spiel immer noch.

Will sagen ... MMOs sind nicht so schnell am Ende. Vor allem, wenn "am Ende" eigentlich nur heißt, dass irgendjemand ganz persönlich keinen Spaß mehr dran hat. Was übrigens völlig ok ist. Aber davon ist eben kein Spiel am Ende.

Ich meine, das klappt auch außerhalb von MMOs nicht. Ich z.B. mag kein Fußball. der Existenz dieses Sports hat das bisher aber noch nicht geschadet.


Sicher ist es doof, wenn ein Raidboss zickt. Ich war lange genug raiden, um den Ärger zu verstehen. Aber raiden ist eben nicht das Spiel. Zumindest nicht für jeden. Ich kenne jede Menge Leute, die diese gigantische Störung des Spielerlebnisses gar nicht mitbekommen, eben weil sie nicht raiden. 

Was diskutieren wir hier eigentlich?
Spielspaß ist doch ohnehin viel zu subjektiv, als dass man sich sinnvoll drüber streiten könnte, weshalb dieses "Spiel am Ende, weil ich grad den Spaß verloren habe" eigentlich keine wirklich sinnvolle Diskussionsgrundlage ist.

Wenn ich keinen Spaß an etwas hätte, würd ich's lassen, einfach so.

N'abend noch.


----------



## Geology rocks! (9. Dezember 2011)

/agree


----------



## llcool13 (9. Dezember 2011)

/sign


----------



## Steven Wort (10. Dezember 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Wenn es nur der eine Bug wäre...das Handwerk zum Beispiel: um bestimmte hochwertige Sachen herzustellen braucht man Rhi-Helvarch-Siegel, die beim Abbauen von Ressourcen droppen...droppten...denn bei meiner gesamten Gilde ist seit einem kleinen Hotfix kurz nach Release von Isengart kein einziges Siegel mehr gedroppt. Das ist Wochen her und noch immer nicht gefixt. Da man diese Siegel braucht um unter Anderem bessere Waffen herzustellen, die wiederum dringend nötig sind, damit man sich gewissen Herausforderungen stellen kann, ist das Gameplay stark beeinträchtigt.
> 
> Zudem ist es eine Frechheit in meinen Augen, ein Addon herauszubringen, in dem Dutzende von Items und sogar Mobs keinen Namen bekommen haben, nur einfach "TBA" heißen. Das ist für ein Tolkienspiel doppelt peinlich und der Gute rotiert wahrscheinlich in seinem Grab. By the Way - ist das mittlerweile gefixt? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so voll und ganz unterschreiben.

Ich logge seit ein paar Wochen nur noch max. 1x die Woche für kurze Zeit ein, um mit Bekannten zu chatten, und mit denen abzuklären wo wir uns bei SW:TOR treffen.
Habe auch über 3 Jahre LOTRO gespielt, und besitze ein LTA, aber mittlerweile kann ich viele Sachen (z.B. TBD, String-Table-Error, etc.) auch nicht mehr so recht akzeptieren


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. Dezember 2011)

.... real bummer


----------



## Ryosei1990 (10. Dezember 2011)

Turbine hätte ein paar Sachen besser machen können, das stimmt. Aber bei welchem MMO gibt es das bitteschön nicht?
Jeder Entwickler macht irgendwelche Fehler oder irgendwas ist nicht zufriedenstellen für einen Teil der Spieler.

Zeigt mir mal bitte das perfekte MMO ohne Bugs, welches alle Spieler mögen ohne irgendwas daran auszusetzen?
Und wo jedes Update keinerlei Bugs hat? 
HDRO ist zum Beispiel eins. Das sind alles keine Bugs, das sind eingebrachte Features xD

Es wird einen Spielerschwund geben, wie wahrscheinlich in jedem MMO auch, weil Star Wars interessant ist und viele es ausprobieren werden. Einigen wirds gefallen und da bleiben, anderen wird es nicht gefallen und zurückkehren, wiederum andere werden es parallel zocken, glücklicherweise hat HDRO ja keine verpflichtenden Abo Kosten.

HDRO bietet für ältere Spieler derzeit keine Vollzeitbeschäftigung an, allerdings haben alle, die nach der Umstellung auf F2P dazugekommen sind, sicherlich genug Lust und Laune genügend Twinks zu erstellen und alles genau zu erkunden.

HDRO wird mit dem Release von Star Wars nicht zu ende sein, allerdings werden nach dem Release die Server weniger laggen und man wird mehr farmen können^^


----------



## Gimlor (11. Dezember 2011)

Dass irgendein neues Spiel die etablierten "killen" wird, halte ich für ein Märchen. 

Um an das Geld zahlungswilliger Kunden möglichst kontiniuierlich zu kommen, müssen die Spieler an das MMORPG gebunden werden (sprich: den Marktanteil halten). Einen gewichtigen Teil des kommenden Geldes sollte man in die Weiterentwicklung des Spieles reinvestieren*, um das Spielerlebnis (und damit weitere Einkünfte) sicherzustellen.

Daraus wiederum folgt, dass Content in einer Weise nachgeliefert werden muss. Ob das nun neue Levelgebiete sind, Änderungen an den Klassen, Handwerksystemen oder sozialen Komponenten wie Dungeonfinder u dgl müssen die Entwickler im Detail selbst wissen. 
Bei HdRO hat man ab und an den Eindruck, dass dieses Prinzip nicht mehr ganz anzukommen scheint und sich Spieler mehr oder minder verprellt fühlen. Und der Kunde wird sein Geld dahin investieren, wo er nunmal das aus seiner Sicht meiste dafür bekommt. 

Bei Online-Spielen kommt noch hinzu, dass keiner gern wechselt, wenn er diverse Charaktere im Endgame und eine Reihe von Online-Freunden hat. Das heißt, einen gewissen Leidensdruck bei der Qualität des Spieles nimmt man eher in Kauf, als andere, die gerade erst hinzugekommen sind. Das mag den Verlust von Marktanteilen verzögern, jedoch nicht aufhalten...

Im Ergebins killen nicht WoW, Rift, Aion, SWTOR oder meinetwegen Online-Tetris das Spiel, sondern die Entwickler von HdRO selbst. 

my 2 cents...

*Dass das mit Life-Time-Accounts wohl eher nicht funktioniert, ist ja schon diskutiert worden.


----------



## rhcurly (11. Dezember 2011)

Gimlor schrieb:


> Im Ergebins killen nicht WoW, Rift, Aion, SWTOR oder meinetwegen Online-Tetris das Spiel, sondern die Entwickler von HdRO selbst.



Nö, der Support!!!


----------



## gerysport (13. Dezember 2011)

Scheint so das HDRO sich wirklich killt. Patch 5 draussen und was ist? Buch ist nicht Fertig,Hüter nicht gepacht,Inisucher nicht fertig, inis schön aber buggy.Kampflog immer noch nicht gemacht,Jede menge sachen entweder Englisch,oder gar nicht beschrieben .Kann jeder sagen was er will aber das schaut echt nach schnell Patch aus wegen Konkurenz.Tja geht wirklich abwärts.


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. Dezember 2011)

oh boy... weil niemand auf deinen Flame im eigentlichen Artikel reagierte musst Du ihn jetzt hier nochmal posten?


----------



## Maladin (13. Dezember 2011)

Sachlichkeit und Freundlichkeit gewinnt - bitte diskutiert weiter konstruktiv das Thema. Flammen lodern erst dann, wenn alle fleissig mitzündeln.

Ich mag HdRO immernoch (wenn das mal nicht sachlich und fundiert war).

Fragen, Anmerkungen und Hasenwitze kann man mir jederzeit per PN zukommen lassen.

/wink maladin


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass der Post von Maladin reichte....

Ich hab mal ein wenig aufgeräumt.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Dezember 2011)

Puh, danke


----------



## Ascalonier (15. Dezember 2011)

Das Spiel hat immer noch die schönste Grafik, kommt einen R.P.G gleich. Mit _Directx11_sehen die Wasserwellen richtig realistisch aus.


http://www.chip.de/b...94.html?show=21


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpNKcNV18lY&feature=related


----------



## Nefalius (15. Dezember 2011)

moin ach Füchtella du sprichst mir aus der seele kann mich nur deinen worten anschließen 




* 
*


----------



## rhcurly (15. Dezember 2011)

gerysport schrieb:


> Scheint so das HDRO sich wirklich killt. Patch 5 draussen und was ist? Buch ist nicht Fertig,Hüter nicht gepacht,Inisucher nicht fertig, inis schön aber buggy.Kampflog immer noch nicht gemacht,Jede menge sachen entweder Englisch,oder gar nicht beschrieben .Kann jeder sagen was er will aber das schaut echt nach schnell Patch aus wegen Konkurenz.Tja geht wirklich abwärts.



Du hast was vergessen:

Draigoch ist immer noch verbuggt und der Support immer noch (gibts eigentlich einen Superlativ für "schlecht?!")

Achja, TBD´s (to be define) loote ich doch voll gerne und so. Wenn ich sie ja wenigstens definieren könnte, dann wäre das ja mal was...oder doch nicht...

Und jetzt mal konstruktiv: HDRO ist bis zum Endgame wunderschön gestaltet. Ab dem Endgame ist es mittlerweile nicht mehr akzeptabel! Man wird genötigt, trotz Abo (mal ganz zu schweigen von den Lifetimern), den Shop zu benutzen (Schriftrolle der Reliktentfernung etc.) Ok, ich kann natürlich meine fleissig gefarmten Relikte einfach zerlegen...dann "muss" ich den Shop nicht benutzen...ich könnte jetzt mind. 7 weitere Punkte aufzählen, die mich sehr stören. Ich war immer einer von denen, die das Spiel einfach nicht schlecht machen wollten. Aber ich muss bedauerlicherweise sagen, dass es wirklich immer schlechter wird. Und ich meine nicht die Instanzen und die Grafik, aber das würde jetzt ausufern. Ich bin skeptisch geworden und euge auch das allererste mal auf kommende Titel wie SW:TOR oder GW2.


----------



## Füchtella (15. Dezember 2011)

Huhu!



rhcurly schrieb:


> Draigoch ist immer noch verbuggt und der Support immer noch (gibts eigentlich einen Superlativ für "schlecht?!")



Na ja ... das zwar zutreffend, aber kein echtes Argument dafür, dass das Spiel nun schlechter als früher, oder gar am Ende ist, und auch nicht schlechter als andere.
Denn über den Support jammern wirklich alle MMOler in wirklich allen Spielen, und zu allen Zeiten.
Das taugt also wirklich nicht, Lotro, wie es nun ist, von Lotro früher oder anderen MMOs zu unterscheiden.
Keine einzige MMO Community ist zufrieden mit ihrem Support.




> Achja, TBD´s (to be define) loote ich doch voll gerne und so. Wenn ich sie ja wenigstens definieren könnte, dann wäre das ja mal was...oder doch nicht...



Hmm. Na wenn du meinst ...
Also ich persönlich finde die Namen von Gegenständen in Spielen oftmals höchst albern. Früher ... also richtig früher, ging das noch, da hieß ein Bogen eben Bogen und ein Schwert eben Schwert.
Und dann kam Blizzards Diablo und knallte uns so generierte Gegenstandsnamen wie "waghalsige Armbrust des Kriegers" um die Ohren. Oder so ähnlich.
Und WoW setzte das fort.
Und sorry, solche Namen, und in diese Kathegorie fallen die in Lotro leider auch, erfüllen keinen Sinn und Zweck mehr, und schaffen auch keine echte Atmosphäre.
Zumal ich bezweifle, dass "in echt" jeder Gebrauchsgegenstand einen mehrwortigen Namen hat. Oder wier heißen eure Autos, eure Kühlschränke, oder Feuerzeuge?
Und von daher ist mir das reichlich wurscht, ob die Dinger nun "goldenes Pusemuckel des Todes" oder eben "TBD" oder meinetwegen auch Item #3456 heißen.
Es macht für mich schlicht keinen Unterschied.




> Man wird genötigt, trotz Abo (mal ganz zu schweigen von den Lifetimern), den Shop zu benutzen (Schriftrolle der Reliktentfernung etc.)



Na ja ... stimmt nicht ganz.
Ja, den Shop zu benutzen, wird man genötigt. Es hieß aber auch nie, dass Abospieler und LTAler und anderweitig regelmäßig zahlende VIPs das nicht müssen oder dürfen.
Ich meine - jeder, der VIP ist, bekommt zusätzlich zum "alles spielen dürfen" ja auch noch 500 Turbinepunkte pro Monat.
Davon kann man sich z.B. die Relikt entfernen Rollen sehr bequem leisten.
Na gut - außer man baut alle paar Tage ne neue legendäre Waffe und knallt die besten Relikte drauf - aber das muss man ja nicht.
Ich persönlich werd das pro Charakter nicht öfter als zweimal pro Addon tun. Und da die ja nicht grad im Monatsrythmus erscheinen, bin ich zwar genötigt, den Shop zu benutzen, komme aber sehr bequem mit den Punkten aus, die ich als VIP monatlich eben bekomme.
Also alles halb so wild.

Wer natürlich jeden Krempel haben muss, der grad im Shop angepriesen wird, der wird fleißig kaufen müssen. 
Und man muss eigentlich dankbar sein, dass es Leute gibt, die das machen.

Nabend noch.


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. Dezember 2011)

...und wieder kann ich Dir nur zustimmen Fürchtella 








> Man wird genötigt, trotz Abo (mal ganz zu schweigen von den Lifetimern), den Shop zu benutzen (Schriftrolle der Reliktentfernung etc.)



a) Musst Du nicht.. aber das hast Du ja der Göttin sei Dank schon selbst gemerkt (und trotzdem [censored] Du)

b) Oh Nein... ein Unternehmen das seine Kundschaft dazu bringen will Geld bei ihnen aus zu geben um so Gewinn zu machen, wo gibt es denn sowas? Man könnte ja fast meinen es ist Kapitalismus...


----------



## ThePeacefull (18. Dezember 2011)

Das Spiel braucht irgendwie nochmal ein bisschen frischen Wind und eine Überarbeitung der Quests in den Startgebieten!
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich inzwischen zum Spielstart einen Umhang geschenkt bekomme und in der zweiten Quest gibt es als Belohnung einen Umhang, der noch nicht mal 1/4 der Verteidigung, geschweige denn irgendwelche Zusatzattribute (im Bezug auf den zum Spielstart geschenkten)hat...


----------



## Füchtella (18. Dezember 2011)

ThePeacefull schrieb:


> Das Spiel braucht irgendwie nochmal ein bisschen frischen Wind und eine Überarbeitung der Quests in den Startgebieten!


Aha?



> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich inzwischen zum Spielstart einen Umhang geschenkt bekomme und in der zweiten Quest gibt es als Belohnung einen Umhang, der noch nicht mal 1/4 der Verteidigung, geschweige denn irgendwelche Zusatzattribute (im Bezug auf den zum Spielstart geschenkten)hat...


Oh ... ja ... gut, das ist ja auch ein gewaltiges Problem.
Du bekommst innerhalb weniger Minuten zwei Umhänge, von denen einer besser ist.
Mal nachdenken - das Problem ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, aber ich glaub ich hab ne Lösung:
Zieh den besseren von beiden an, und verkauf den schlechteren. Das mache ich auch immer so mit Beute/Belohnungen unterschiedlicher Brauchbarkeit.
Und das tolle ist, diese Lösung kostet keinen Programmieraufwand, den man weitaus sinnvoller verwenden könnte, und funktioniert perfekt bis ins Endgame!

Bitte entschuldige die Ironie, aber bei so einer Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Wenn wir uns nur noch über sowas sorgen machen müssten, dann hätten wir hier das perefkteste aller MMOs.

Ich kann mir schon denken, wie sowas zustandekommt:
Irgendwann wurden die Startgebiete designt. Und irgendwann viel später kam jemand auf die Idee, neuen Spielern gleich etwas zu schenken, als Goodie, um sie schneller ins Spiel zu bringen. Und natürlich hat deshalb niemand nun alle Questbelohnungen der Startgebiete überarbeitet. Ich meine ... wozu auch?
Was würdest du dir denn hier wünschen?
Weil ein geschenkter toller Umhang ins Spiel kommt, alle anderen Questbelohnungen auf ein Niveau mit dem Geschenk heben?
Und wozu dass?
Damit man wirklich nur noch geradeauslaufen können muss beim leveln?

Tagchen noch.


----------



## llcool13 (18. Dezember 2011)

Manche Argumente warum das Spiel ja sooo schlecht ist verstehe ich echt nicht.
Ein guter Umhang zu Anfang...und dann noch geschenkt...besser als aus ner Level 5 Quest...wie können die nur?!?

Wenn man etwas um jeden Preis schlecht reden will findet man natürlich immer etwas, selbst wenn es eigentlich was gutes ist.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Dezember 2011)

Wisst ihr was n witziges überraschungsfeature wäre, bei dem auf einmal das spiel für mich viel besser wäre?

Wenn ich ne taste drücken könnte und sofort was passieren würde.

Sorry, aber ich *kann* einfach  nicht davon ablassen. Ich wurde in den letzten monaten so vom batman-kampfsystem verwöhnt, dessen flow, energie, animationen (man TRIFFT gegner wirklich und haut nicht einfach in die landschaft!) so wundervoll funktionieren. 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mein Defkrieger deshalb so viel spaß macht, weil ich diesen flow erzeugen kann. Und ich erinnere mich noch an die leute die sagten, das wäre ein tolles feature. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass niemand, der ein spiel mit tastendruck-flow kennt, das heute noch behaupten würde.

Es ist so ein grundliegendes ärgernis... ich mein das ist als würde man Rock Band spielen und alle noten müsste man einen cm. VOR der "hier drücken"-linie drücken.


----------



## Lethos (19. Dezember 2011)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, Vetaro...

Der "Kampfflow" ist so lahm... da kommt keine Freude auf.

Spiel die Tage mit Lichtschwertern *hust* und da ist richtig Action drin...


----------



## Geology rocks! (19. Dezember 2011)

dann spiel weiter


----------



## Lethos (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs geahnt...

Don´t feed the troll!


----------



## Füchtella (20. Dezember 2011)

Huhu!

Was hat es denn mit trollen zu tun, wenn er dir den einzig wirklich brauchbaren und sinnvollen Rat gibt:
Nämlich das zu spielen, was dir offenbar Spaß macht.

Wenn das bei dir Star wars ist, wegen tollem Combat Flow, super, freut mich für dich. Und jeden anderen, der das mag.

Ich hingegen mag z.B. das langsame Kampfsystem bei Lotro, einfach weil es realer wirkt.
Wenn ich mit nem Schwert zuschlage, oder jemandem nen Schild vor die Nase scheppere, geht das eben nicht in nem Sekundenbruchteil, denn für sowas muss man ausholen, schlagen/stoßen und ausschwingen, und so ein Bewegungsablauf braucht Zeit. Nur in Videosopielen nicht.
Aber ... ich möchte eben den Eindruck haben, dass der Typ da auf dem Bildschirm was Reales tut, und nicht Mario Bros X spielt.

Und im Grunde ist es prima, dass es solche und solche Spiele gibt:
Denn so ist für jeden was spaßiges dabei.
Wären alle Spiele gleich, wären immer dieselben Leute zufrieden, und zwar mit allem, und immer dieselben wären unglücklich, und zwar auch mit allem.
Und das wär Mist.

Viefalt ist was positives.

Schlaft fein.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal: Ich habe noch keine sekunde star wars gespielt, auch wenn ich das vor habe.
Dann: Das was Füchtella sagt ist zum beispiel genau das woran ich immer denke, wenn dieses hdro-system beworben wird.

Und ich verstehe es einfach nicht. 
Ich verstehe einerseits nicht, wieso du durch diese kleine mis-programmierung auf einmal die immersion erhälst, dir vorzustellen, dass "den mittelfinger auf ein kleines feld drücken" jetzt "mit einem zweihänder ausholen und kopfüber zuschlagen ist" - verglichen mit der selben aktion ohne verzögerung, die völlig unrealistisch zu sein scheint.

Und andererseits verstehe ich die argumentation nicht. Wenn HdRO so gerne diese verzögerung haben will und toll findet, wie wärs dann mit "ich drücke die taste, und der charakter HOLT SOFORT AUS OHNE VERZÖGERUNG,  bis er den feind trifft vergehen ein paar augenblicke (die genauso lange dauern wie aktuell die verzögerung), erst dann wird schaden erzeugt, und in dieser zeit hasse halt global cooldown."

Das wäre doch völlig in ordnung. Darüber würde ich mich nicht beschweren. Die realität ist aber: Tastendruck, *warten*. Charakter macht was er soll, schaden. Global cooldown.

Für mich haben diese spiele wirklich  überhaupt nichts mit realismus zu tun, solange immernoch die charakter-angriffs-animationen unabhängig von ihren zielen ablaufen. Ich erinnere mich noch, wie sehr bei The Witcher damit angegeben wurde, wie toll die Motion-Capturing anwenden, und dann war's doch wieder ein "in die luft schlagen"-Spiel.
 Und seit batman das gemacht hat - und die sind mit ihren animationen noch völlig neue wege gelaufen, sogar mitten in einer animation kann der umschalten und eine andere einleiten, ohne dass der charakter irgendwie aus einer haltung in eine andere springt - fange ich an, das auch bei anderen spielen zu erwarten. HdRO natürlich nicht, das kam jahre vorher.

 Ich wollte damit nur sagen: Dass diese tastenverzögerung, die ja nunmal ganz ehrlich ein spielfehler und kein feature ist, irgendjemandes immersion bestärkt, ist glaube ich echt nur selbst-belügerei. Das ist sowas wie wenn transhumanisten sagen "wir könnten machen dass leute vile länger leben und viel kürzer alt sind" und darauf dann geantwortet wird "welchen sinn hätte denn das leben ohne tod, das gehört doch zusammen usw." - das ist nur selbstbetrug, mit der man sich eine realität süßer machen will, die halt überhaupt nicht süß ist.


----------



## Daram (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke das Kampfsystem ist so wie es ist, weil Turbine das per Design so möchte.
Ganz persönlich finde ich, dass das zum Mittelerde-Universum so durchaus passend ist. Die Bücher sind nicht unbedingt temporeich. Und auch in den Filmen sind meiner Erinnerung nach die Kampfszenen nicht so sehr durch Action und Geschwindigkeit geprägt. Mir gefällt es so wie es ist.

Für diejenigen, die mehr Geschwindigkeit brauchen, gibt es ja Alternativen. Age of Conan würde sich anbieten. Oder jetzt auch Star Wars, bei dem das Kampftempo etwas höher ist. Zumindest bei den Macht-Klassen. Mein Schmuggler spielt sich da auch wieder etwas "langsamer", weil er ja häufig in Deckung ist.


----------



## Füchtella (20. Dezember 2011)

Huhu!



Vetaro schrieb:


> Erstmal: Ich habe noch keine sekunde star wars gespielt, auch wenn ich das vor habe.
> Dann: Das was Füchtella sagt ist zum beispiel genau das woran ich immer denke, wenn dieses hdro-system beworben wird.


Ja, die Diskussion ums Kampfsystem kommt immer mal wieder. Aber das wär nun ein Grund mehr, die Gegenseite doch zumindest ernst zu nehmen und es nicht einfach als Selbstbetrug abzutun.
Ich hab ja gar nichts dagegen, wenn der eine dies, und der andere das bevorzugt. Aber wenigstens ernst nehmen kann man die Leute, die anderer Ansicht sind, doch, man muss sie nicht gleich als zu dämlich, Programmierfehler von Features zu unterscheiden, darstellen. Jaja, ich weiß dass das wörtlich niemand gesagt hat.



> Und ich verstehe es einfach nicht.
> Ich verstehe einerseits nicht, wieso du durch diese kleine mis-programmierung auf einmal die immersion erhälst, dir vorzustellen, dass "den mittelfinger auf ein kleines feld drücken" jetzt "mit einem zweihänder ausholen und kopfüber zuschlagen ist" - verglichen mit der selben aktion ohne verzögerung, die völlig unrealistisch zu sein scheint.


So extrem würde ich es ja gar nicht sagen.
Ich komme ja aus WoW, und habe das immerhin 6 Jahre mit Begeisterung gespielt, inklusive schnellem, flüssigen Kampfsystem.
Und ich geb auch ehrlich zu, als ich mkit Lotro anfing, kam's mir erstmal komisch vor. Vor allem die Bewegungen der Gegner in Kampfsituationen, und auch der "flow" der eigenen Aktionen.
Und doch, das ist kein Bug, es ist ein Feature.
Dass ne Aktion "zu spät" ausgeführt wird, mag man für sich allein als Bug ansehen.
Aber bei Lotro kommt noch was dazu, nämlich die Möglichkeit, mehrere Aktionen, und sogar mehrere Ziele, hintereinander zu reihen. Ich kann z.B. mit meinem Hauptmann einen Feind anschreien, ihm den Doppelschlag reinmetzeln, das Ziel wechseln und Worte der Ermutigung wirken, wobei ich alles schnell nacheinander drücke, es aber nicht sofort passiert, sondern "abgearbeitet" wird in den nächsten paar Sekunden. Währenddessen kann ich mir dann die schicken Animationen ansehen, nen Schluck Tee trinken, und mir überlegen was ich als nächstes mache.
Und wenn man das erstmal verstanden hat, ist auch klar, dass es kein Verzögerungs-Bug ist, sondern dass die das ernst meinen als Feature, das ich einfach mal als "langsameres, aber taktischeres Kampfsystem" bezeichne.
Man muss das ja nicht mögen ... ich versteh sehr gut, wenn das sehr Aktion-orientierten Spielern lahm vorkommt. Aber hey, wo ist das Problem, es gibt ja genug Alternativen.

Um mal nen anderes Beispiel zu geben:
Es gab früher im Strategie und RPG Bereich mal "rundenbasierte" Spiele. Und dann kamen Echtzeit Spiele auf. Die bedauerliche Entwicklung war, dass es das eine nun nur noch, das andere gar nicht mehr gibt. Was ich schade finde, denn die rundenbasierten Spiele hatten einen ganz eigenen Charme und auch eine eigene Fangemeinde. Und nicht jedem Spiel hat die Konvertierung gut getan - populäres Beispiel waren die alten Master of Orion Titel, Teil 1 und 2 rundenbasiert und genial, hoch ausgezeichnet und so, Teil 3, auf Echtzeit getrimmt, weil "das ja nun in ist" ... leider vollendeter Murks.

Soll heißen, ich find's gut, wenn es mehrere Möglichkeiten, und nicht nur einen Einheitsbrei gibt.




> Und andererseits verstehe ich die argumentation nicht. Wenn HdRO so gerne diese verzögerung haben will und toll findet, wie wärs dann mit "ich drücke die taste, und der charakter HOLT SOFORT AUS OHNE VERZÖGERUNG, bis er den feind trifft vergehen ein paar augenblicke (die genauso lange dauern wie aktuell die verzögerung), erst dann wird schaden erzeugt, und in dieser zeit hasse halt global cooldown."
> 
> Das wäre doch völlig in ordnung. Darüber würde ich mich nicht beschweren. Die realität ist aber: Tastendruck, *warten*. Charakter macht was er soll, schaden. Global cooldown.


Das wär auch ok. Wobei mir das "meherre Sachen hintereinander stellen" dann schon fehlen würde, inzwischen.

Das was daran für mich persönlich die Immersion erhöht ist einfach, dass ich wirklich sehe, was da passiert. Bei WoW habe ich nur noch einen Zack-Bumm mit einem Effekt, der nen Sekundenbruchteil dauert - in Lotro kann ich die schicke Animation halt genießen. Das Auge isst mit, bei mir zumindest.
Und ein global Cooldown würde nicht reichen. Denn naheliegenderweise müssten unterschiedliche Schläge/Fähigkeiten meinen Charakter für unterschiedliche Zeit "blockieren". Steche ich nur kurz zu, bin ich schneller wieder handlungsfähig, als wenn ich nen riesigen Rundumschlag angesetzt habe. In die Luft hauen finde ich übrigens nichtmal unrealistisch. Wer mit nem Zweihänder ausholt wie ein Pferd, und dann das Ding kreisen lässt, da wären die Gegner ja doof, blieben sie stehen und ließen sie sich treffen.
Womit ich jetzt nicht sagen will, dass Lotro so realistisch gemacht ist. ;-)



> Ich wollte damit nur sagen: Dass diese tastenverzögerung, die ja nunmal ganz ehrlich ein spielfehler und kein feature ist, irgendjemandes immersion bestärkt, ist glaube ich echt nur selbst-belügerei. Das ist sowas wie wenn transhumanisten sagen "wir könnten machen dass leute vile länger leben und viel kürzer alt sind" und darauf dann geantwortet wird "welchen sinn hätte denn das leben ohne tod, das gehört doch zusammen usw." - das ist nur selbstbetrug, mit der man sich eine realität süßer machen will, die halt überhaupt nicht süß ist.


Siehe oben, ganz eindeutig ein Feature, kein Bug. Muss man nicht mögen, das verstehe ich.
Und doch, süß ist die Realität schon. Mir persönlich macht das deiner Ansicht nach verbugte Kampfsystem Lotros inzwischen deutlich mehr Spaß als das von z.B. WoW, und zwar gerade weil es das hat, was du nicht müde wirst, als Bug zu bezeichnen.

*winkt*


Edit:
So, ich hab das grad mal ingame getestet. Gibt ja netterweise nun diese Puppen in Galtrev.

Wenn ich davorstehe, und einen Schlag mache, also quasi als Kampfbeginn, dann ... passiert das sofort. Ohne jede Verzögerung. Einfach Taste = Action.
Wär's ein Bug, der's verzögert, dürfte eben das nicht sein. Dann müsste es *immer* haken.
Tut's aber nicht.
Stattdessen ist es aber so:
Jede weitere Aktion nach der ersten wird leicht verzögert, und zwar jeweils so lange, bis die vorhergegangene Aktion komplett ausgeführt wurde.
Beginnt mein Wächter als mit "Fegender Schnitt" (das ist dieses links rechts Schwertgefuchtel vor dem Körper), was recht lange dauert, verzögert sich die zweite Aktion etwas. Das Programm wartet, bis der fegende Schnitt ausgefegt hat. Mann kann die Taste für die nächste Aktion schon drücken, und die wird auch grafisch angezeigt (umrahmt) in der Schnellzugriffsleiste. Die Aktion erfolgt dann sobald es geht.
Man kann somit bis zu zwei Aktionen hintereinander stellen.

Also ganz, ganz eindeutig kein Bug.

Übrigens, wichtige Aktionen, die schnell und sofort passieren müssen, wie z.B. das Unterbrechen durch "Stampfen", passieren auch sofort und kommen sogar in laufende Aktionen/Animationen rein. Das hatten sie mal gepatcht. Jaja.

Schlaft fein und so.


----------



## Churchak (20. Dezember 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was n witziges überraschungsfeature wäre, bei dem auf einmal das spiel für mich viel besser wäre?
> 
> Wenn ich ne taste drücken könnte und sofort was passieren würde.
> 
> ...



Ich geh mal davon aus das du von DCU Online sprichst und das du nen Eistank da zockst?
Sollte ich richtig liegen wundert es mich nicht das du da Lotro lahm findest immerhin ist DCUO (böse gesagt) nen Konsolen Klicker Spiel was auf Äääääkkkkschääään aufgebaut ist,will sagen auf Speed in den Kämpfen,dafür mit recht wenig taktischem Tiefgang (ne QB mit 6 nutzbaren skills ,8 wenn man Heiltrank und Schmuckteil mitrechnet sagt alles) es reicht meist einfach um den Gegner zu tanzen und seine 2-3 combos durch zu bretzeln und immer wenn es der CD zuläst den CC zu nutzen und die Seite die die meisten OP Klassen bzw besser ausgerüstet ist,bzw am besten um den Gegner rumtanzen kann gewinnt halt meist dann auch.Kann man ja immer schön im Festungs BG sehen ausgeglichene /spannende Kämpfe gibts da quasi nie.

Hat diese Art Kampfsystem seinen Reiz? Och für mich schon ist halt mal was zum abreagieren/um mal wieder Reflexe/Bewegung zu trainieren erinnert halt stark an nen Shooter aber ich kann mich auch für das Lotro System begeistern schon allein weil man da 3 QB a 12 plätze meist mit Skills voll belegt hat und die vorallem alle brauchbar/nützlich sind und man sie auch tunlichst nutzen sollte.
Sprich in den Char "reinfuchsen" bedarf da bedeutend länger weill man ihn mit nem gewissen Skill spielen sollte und nicht nur als 1 Tasten Char(wobei dasnatürlich auch gehtwenn auch eher müssig^^).


----------



## Vetaro (21. Dezember 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus das du von DCU Online sprichst und das du nen Eistank da zockst?



DCUO kenn ich auch und hab ich, bevor ich keine lust mehr hatte, tatsächlich als Eistank gespielt.
Ich sprach als ich batman sagte eigentlich von... nun... batman. Ich weiß ja dass der vergleich unfair ist weil die spiele auch anders   gedacht sind, aber ich muss trotzdem andauernd denken dass das möglicherweise das beste kampfsystem ist was ich seit langem erlebt hab. Und ich hab es so intensiv erlebt dass ich langsam bei 1000 achievementpunkten ankomme.


----------

